# Belts for older TORO 724



## 724Toro (Nov 21, 2021)

I have an older Toro 724 that my neighbor gave me for a case of beer. It runs great, but was not throwing snow to far. I think the belts need replacing and that could be my issue. 

I took off the front two belts, one is the augur I believe and the other is the drive belt I think. They were both pretty close to each other. I am not sure what size belts to get. Both belts say they are 20-1020 size but the front belt seems narrower than the back belt. There are some other numbers on them, not sure if they are relevant to any other size metrics or width of the belts. 

The model is: 38050 and the serial is 400094 if that is helpful. 

Let me know what you think about my problem and if belts are the way to go and what size I need. 

Thanks!


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Welcome to SBF, glad to have you here.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

the belt part #s are listed here: Parts – 724 Snowthrower | Toro

the one you mentioned is not either of the listed numbers.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

The front belt should be wider than the rear or the same size, it should be on the snowblowers I've worked on. 

On your machine the front belt is the auger belt #26-9670 1/2"x40", the rear belt closest to the engine is the drive belt #20-1820 1/2"x39".


----------



## 724Toro (Nov 21, 2021)

OK I think I misread the belt and the rear drive belt is 20-1820! The front belt looks like it just wore down on the sides so it could have been wider when it was new.

Thanks for posting link to Toro site. very helpful. 

I will purchase those belts and hopefully that will give me a better snow throw.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*ALOHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







*


----------

